# Vote Requested For Compitition End Date!!



## firestorm (Jan 4, 2004)

Guys and Gals, I don't know how this got by me for so long but Rissole just brought to my absentminded attention that the ending date for the contest is in APRIL.  It occurred to me that I 1st spoke of the Comp to end in June and then I totally disregarded what the final decision was.  Personnally I feel April is TOO SOON for some of our members.  Some people here are entering Bodybuilding Contests and the majority of contest begin to START in Late MAY and JUNE  (which was my original reason for picking June)  Anyway I'd let to get the competitors feedback and a vote as to when you would like to see the contest conclude.  PLEASE VOTE and a reason for your vote is welcomed but not required.  Please ONLY Contestants and Judges vote please.  This is important to some of us so if your not in the contest please refrain from placing a vote.  Thank you for your time.
Sincerely,
The Management  lol
Fire


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

Totally May 31 Fire!!  Little time to keep getting fat, oops. I mean "bulk"


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 4, 2004)

The due date is April 30th, which is cool with me, but I voted May 1st.  I have gotten too fat over the holidays, and am ready to cut, so timing would be perfect at the end of april begin of may.

JMO


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 4, 2004)

i dont care either way, what ever you peeps want, is fine with me!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 4, 2004)

Will ask my nutritionist and see what he says


----------



## firestorm (Jan 4, 2004)

Well I would like votes from everyone even if you really don't care one way or the other.  PLease vote,,,no real hurry we have some time but vote.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 5, 2004)

What ever floats your boat.

I have a comp in April anyway


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Looks like May 31 is winning


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2004)

If anyone has a better end date such as BABS I'd like to hear it. I don't want this contest screwing up real Contests by cutting to soon or not soon enough.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 6, 2004)

I have a comp April 3rd another May 22nd one in Aug and MAYBE one in October/November


----------



## Jenny (Jan 6, 2004)

I think May 31st is a good day since that is Justin's birthday!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 6, 2004)

Would that be rissole ?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> Would that be rissole ?


Oh.... i did forget to mention that in my pm 
If they change the date will that bother us at all??
There is a comp on the 25th of May in Sydney  That will prolly be the priority.


----------

